# Article on: New Windows malware



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

* New Windows malware sets up proxies on your PC to relay malicious traffic *

https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-w...roxies-on-your-pc-to-relay-malicious-traffic/



> A new malware strain targeting Windows systems is rearing its ugly head. Named SystemBC, this malware installs a proxy on infected computers.
> 
> The bad news is that SystemBC never comes alone, and usually, the presence of this malware indicates that a computer was also infected by a second threat.
> 
> ...


----------

